# Flavoured Coffee Beans



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4x100g-flavoured-coffee-beans-Any-Four-Flavours-Ground-To-Your-Demands/370684869993?

Obviously this is a no-no for so many reasons but was wondering recently how I could infuse my espresso with whisky without actually pouring whisky into my coffee?

Pour some whisky into my resrevoir?

Alcohol boils at a lower temperature than water so this prob won't work but anyone tried doing this??

Will I ruin my machine if I tried it?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Think I would rather infuse whiskey with coffee .... Drop 50g beans in a whiskey bottle and leave for 6months ??


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

You might want to try this: http://www.roundsquareroastery.co.uk/#!product/prd5/3849552211/whisky-cask-coffee


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Milanski said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4x100g-flavoured-coffee-beans-Any-Four-Flavours-Ground-To-Your-Demands/370684869993?
> 
> Obviously this is a no-no for so many reasons but was wondering recently how I could infuse my espresso with whisky without actually pouring whisky into my coffee?
> 
> ...


April fools isn't till 1st ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://sprudge.com/flavored-coffee-is-going-to-be-the-next-big-thing-no-seriously-75106.html


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Used to buy flavored beans from a market stall in my town a few years ago, thought they were the bees knees, problem is the stall owner lays all the beans out to the elements in the morning and leaves them all day uncovered, god knows how old some of the beans were.

Thing is there is always a flock of people buying them, she charges £2/100g so not that cheap.

Producing them is easy, just buy liquid flavoring, from someone like Ungerer, spray on fresh beans, bag up and away you go.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> You might want to try this: http://www.roundsquareroastery.co.uk/#!product/prd5/3849552211/whisky-cask-coffee


More expensive than the Panama Geisha I just bought from Caravan...but I am tempted!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> http://sprudge.com/flavored-coffee-is-going-to-be-the-next-big-thing-no-seriously-75106.html


Had the thought in a hypnagogic state so reckon I tapped into something there!

Interesting tech involved...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Used to buy flavored beans from a market stall in my town a few years ago, thought they were the bees knees, problem is the stall owner lays all the beans out to the elements in the morning and leaves them all day uncovered, god knows how old some of the beans were.
> 
> Thing is there is always a flock of people buying them, she charges £2/100g so not that cheap.
> 
> Producing them is easy, just buy liquid flavoring, from someone like Ungerer, spray on fresh beans, bag up and away you go.


Yeah but the money and authenticity is surely doing it with real, quality ingredients.

I thought of soaking the beans but moisture and beans are not bedfellows.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You dont need to soak, just spray finely over the beans.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

go for pre-infusion load your pf with grinds and tamp, top up with 10ml of whiskey, lock the PF and pour the shot


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ah now you're talking!

Sounds like advice from experience!

Bit early in the day to try that but come 5pm and I'm gonna be all over it!!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Couldn't help myself...

Tried it with a dodgy free bottle of JD Tennessee Fire I got and it worked really well!!

Not one for the purists among us but quite a lot of fun and a novel way to spruce up a boring bean







:liquor:


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Really ? That worked ? .... Damn most of the stuff I suggest is complete arse


----------

